# Did he break the law?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just read an article on Yahoo (I don't normally pay much attention to Yahoo, but this caught my eye) about a guy who was arrested in Georgia for carrying multiple guns and body armor into a grocery store. Someone saw him in the men's room with the guns and called the cops. Open carry is legal in Georgia, and the guy did not threaten anyone, but he was still arrested. Apparently the incident happened last year, but the story that I read was dated January 3, 2023. Liberal gun haters got their panties in a wad in the comment section of the article, and I saw very few gun-positive comments. 

Here are my two cents for what they are worth. Was the guy foolish for openly carrying multiple guns and body armor in a public place? Yes. That's why I disapprove of open carry. It puts gun haters into panic mode. Did he break any laws? No. Since when, in a free republic, do we allow people who have committed no crime to be arrested because of what somebody thought they might do?

What do you guys think? I would be interested to know if anyone has an update to this story.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I read a story about it on another gun forum. And, there is a long thread about it.

I may have some of the details wrong, but I think the guy was seen in a grocery store bathroom, with an AR leaning against the wall> And, he was putting on body armor.

What he did was incredibly stupid. I am all pro gun, but with the mass shootings, how would this end in a good way? What is a concealed carrier to think?

Had one of us come upon this, I think the average person would have called the police too. And maybe urged everyone in that section of the grocery store to get the hell out before he comes out the bathroom.

The body armor changes the entire dynamic.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> I read a story about it on another gun forum. And, there is a long thread about it.
> 
> I may have some of the details wrong, but I think the guy was seen in a grocery store bathroom, with an AR leaning against the wall> And, he was putting on body armor.
> 
> ...


Shipwreck, you make a good point. Seeing it from that perspective, I think I agree with you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

After Buffalo NY folks are a bit skittish.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I did not read this story- but from what little info I saw- it appears this guy may have been charged with "brandishing" weapons. And brandishing is a broadly defined term that can mean several things- including behaving in an "unsafe' manner with them. 
I am very pro-2nd amendment. And I exercise that right almost daily. However I am very anti-acting a fool....especially with a weapon. Unfortunately some folks do just that. When they do- it's not good for any of us.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I read about it on Yahoo today. In my opinion, the guy is a frigging idiot. Normal people don't do that. It never even enters their mind. 

I don't care what happened to him, as long as he wasn't able to walk away w/o any consequences.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I read a story about it on another gun forum. And, there is a long thread about it.
> 
> I may have some of the details wrong, but I think the guy was seen in a grocery store bathroom, with an AR leaning against the wall> And, he was putting on body armor.
> 
> ...


Even in Arizona where open carry is perfectly legal and has been since Arizona first became a state. It applies to long guns too. This would indeed raise some eyebrows and send folks heading for the hills. The only time I've ever seen people openly carrying long guns was when word got out that during the "Summer of Love" some 600 protestors/potential rioters were coming to town. Not knowing what to expect dozens of people were openly carrying both semi automatic rifles and tactical shot guns. They stood in front of the local businesses as a show of force that the protestors/potential rioters were no way in hell going to burn our town down or vandalize property. Although I own a coupla' AR's and a Ruger Mini 14, I just didn't feel comfortable openly carrying them and instead armed myself with a couple of concealed handguns. 

Other than that why anyone would openly carry a long gun and wear body armor in public is beyond me? Apparently the vast majority of gun owners feel the same way. Since it's an extremely rare occasion it sure as hell will draw attention to one's self and a visit from the police even though it may be perfectly legal. Except for distance and shotguns, long guns in general are not designed for one on one personal protection.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> I did not read this story- but from what little info I saw- it appears this guy may have been charged with "brandishing" weapons. And brandishing is a broadly defined term that can mean several things- including behaving in an "unsafe' manner with them.
> I am very pro-2nd amendment. And I exercise that right almost daily. However I am very anti-acting a fool....especially with a weapon. Unfortunately some folks do just that. When they do- it's not good for any of us.


Indeed it is unless the weapon is in a holster and in the case of a long gun in a sling behind one's back with your hands off the weapon. Of course this only applies to states where open carry is legal even for long guns.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

chip2 said:


> I just read an article on Yahoo (I don't normally pay much attention to Yahoo, but this caught my eye) about a guy who was arrested in Georgia for carrying multiple guns and body armor into a grocery store. Someone saw him in the men's room with the guns and called the cops. Open carry is legal in Georgia, and the guy did not threaten anyone, but he was still arrested. Apparently the incident happened last year, but the story that I read was dated January 3, 2023. Liberal gun haters got their panties in a wad in the comment section of the article, and I saw very few gun-positive comments.
> 
> Here are my two cents for what they are worth. Was the guy foolish for openly carrying multiple guns and body armor in a public place? Yes. That's why I disapprove of open carry. It puts gun haters into panic mode. Did he break any laws? No. Since when, in a free republic, do we allow people who have committed no crime to be arrested because of what somebody thought they might do?
> 
> What do you guys think? I would be interested to know if anyone has an update to this story.


I'm all for open carry being legal. In state's where it's always been legal, it's no big deal as people are used to it. They don't get all bent out of shape when they see a customer in Aisle 7 openly carrying a holstered sidearm. If open carry was illegal, concealed carry being the only way to lawfully carry a sidearm, concealed carry means just that CONCEALED CARRY. If the wind blew open your jacket, you accidentally printed, bent over to pick something up then some "Karen" called the cops you could be arrested, charged and your gun(s) could be confiscated. Be careful of what you wish for. It's just too bad that there are some assholes out there that will ruin things for the rest of us. But even though they didn't break any laws they're still assholes. Even though they are in the slimmest of minorities the media will latch onto them like flies in horse shit in order to prove a point making us all look bad.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In North Carolina he would have been charged with," going around with terror to the public," Liberal cities have abused the charge but in this idiots case it would be a proper charge.


----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

Goldwing said:


> After Buffalo NY folks are a bit skittish.


If I lived in N Y I know I'd be Very skittish.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Yea, hard to say. Like Shipwreck noted, suspicious changes the game. 
Having the equipment to be a hooker is perfectly legal, Being a hooker isn't.
Not the same, but you can figure it out.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I get some funny looks when putting on a plate art the range. Since I only have one functioning lung, taking a hit to it would be far worse than terribly inconvenient, so I wear it, especially on the pistol range with steel.
I promise, it ain't the greatest thing during those triple digit days.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Here is a link to the NYT story (which we all know is basically propaganda) I think they got the basic facts correct before they started editorializing.




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2023/01/02/us/atlanta-gun-laws.amp.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

LostinTexas said:


> I get some funny looks when putting on a plate art the range. Since I only have one functioning lung, taking a hit to it would be far worse than terribly inconvenient, so I wear it, especially on the pistol range with steel.
> I promise, it ain't the greatest thing during those triple digit days.


A few strange looks and a lot of sweat ain't nothing compared to being safe. I have seen some stupid people who think they are experts at public ranges, that is why my range is in my front yard.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I'm all for open carry being legal. In state's where it's always been legal, it's no big deal as people are used to it. They don't get all bent out of shape when they see a customer in Aisle 7 openly carrying a holstered sidearm.


Totally agree BUT I would never open carry as IN MY OPINION you are a walking target. Bad guy wants to hold up the store, walks around nervous, sees a cowboy with a firearm openly carried, makes him a target. 

Like I've been taught, remove the threat.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Tinyman said:


> Totally agree BUT I would never open carry as IN MY OPINION you are a walking target. Bad guy wants to hold up the store, walks around nervous, sees a cowboy with a firearm openly carried, makes him a target.
> 
> Like I've been taught, remove the threat.


For what it's worth I never open carry in public for the exact same reasons you stated. Under no circumstances do I want to let anyone know that I am armed. It's just that in Arizona it was once the only way to legally carry a sidearm. Then in 1994 a permit was required to carry concealed until 2010 when Arizona became a "Constitutional Carry" state where no permits are required to carry open or concealed. Permits are optional for reciprocity with other states that honor it and so permit holders can be in compliance with the "Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990". Without a state issued permit it is illegal to carry a loaded firearm within 1000 ft. of school property. Any violation is a federal crime.

Since open carry in Arizona has been perfectly legal for all of these years some people are used to it and still do it. Sometimes it's hard to break old habits. For what it's worth too, we're not all "cowboys" just as all New Yorkers etc. are not "city slickers". We're a 2nd Amendment friendly state where people from all walks of life can freely exercise that right either open or concealed. We kinda' like it that way.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

AZ -- I wasn't slamming anybody by using 'cowboy' -- just the first word I thought of when I see open carry.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Tinyman said:


> AZ -- I wasn't slamming anybody by using 'cowboy' -- just the first word I thought of when I see open carry.


That's okay, occasionally you'll see people wearing a cowboy hat but they are not in the majority at least not where I live. Except on western heritage days then you'll see quite a few people all dressed up in western garb openly carrying their twin six shooters even the women. Other than that it's just everyday people. Since Arizona became a "Constitutional Carry" state you don't see too many people open carrying anymore. Where I live there's three that I see on a fairly regular basis at my local supermarket. Two are Vietnam vets and one Korean War vet. They wear their veterans caps and one wears both a cap and a leather jacket with a big U.S. Marine Corp logo on back. They all open carry 1911's in condition one "cocked and locked". One is disabled (the Korean War vet) and gets around in a motorized cart. I've seen others as well but they are far and few between.

Sorry I took it the wrong way. But the way the word "cowboy" is sometimes used implies that we're all a bunch of shit kickers that never grew up.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Being call cowboy is a complement to live up to


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Being call cowboy is a complement to live up to


I agree, but it's also a way of stereotyping people who live in a state other than their own. For better or for worse. Just like calling southerner's "Jim Bob" New Yorkers "city slickers" "hay seed" for midwesterners etc.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

I hear you -- if you combine these two words red and neck it gets asterisked.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Those are the people who work outdoors for a living.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just my 2 cents if you feel the need to wear body armor to go grocery shopping then you are shopping in the wrong neighborhood


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I still see quite a few open carry here in AZ. Very few practice firearm retention techniques.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

tony pasley said:


> Those are the people who work outdoors for a living.


Those who drive trucks (of all sorts) and get their necks sunburned.

"*******" is a term of class-warfare. The elites look down from their palaces on the rabble. (The rabble being everyone on this forum.)
Marx loves the term.
IIMHO


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Tinyman said:


> I hear you -- if you combine these two words red and neck it gets asterisked.


Yeah- I was born one and I can't even say it online without getting zapped!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I take "Red Neck" to be a derogatory name for being Conservative of which I am one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My neck has been red since I was a kid so I don't care I am actually proud of my life


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well I'm in Alabama and that can apply to a liberal. (it may depend on WHO is pointing fingers and where)

I was born in the MS Delta on a farm. So my neck has been red since. But in the late 50's moved to the hills in SW Alabama. Hillbilly is the term used there for the same reference. In 72 I moved to Mobile.....now a city-slicker. Actually, my slang (NW Mississippi Delta)- is often mistaken for African-American. But that is the way we all talked.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> My neck has been red since I was a kid so I don't care I am actually proud of my life


That all depends on who's using that name as African Americans often call each other the "N" word and don't get offended. It's even in some of their "rap" music. Which reminds me what ever happened to all of the great African American musicians of the past and the music they created? I love Mississippi Delta blues from the 30's and 40's along with some of the Motown stuff like The Four Tops, Marvin Gaye, Sam Cooke, The Supreme's, Bill Withers etc. Now it's just violent, filth laden garbage shouted to a pounding beat that all sounds the same.

I don't know maybe I'm getting old? My parents used to say the same thing about what I listened to during the mid 60's early 70's. Some of the greatest music ever produced. My all time favorite and idol still remains Jim Morrison and The Doors. Maybe it's weird but I still mourn his passing to this day, every time I put on a Doors song which is quite often. Damn what could have been? Eric Burdon and The Animals, Canned Heat, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Rolling Stones, Jethro Tull etc are also my favorites. I can keep going on. Love the "Big Bands" of the 30's and 40's too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well we have went a little side ways on this. The guy stopped a bad guy doing bad things to people and maybe went a little to far. Made a bad decession in leaving, now he has to deal with a progressive DA and his case goes before a grand jury in Houston which is bot good for his side.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> That all depends on who's using that name as African Americans often call each other the "N" word and don't get offended.


Yes, the first amendment applies only to some.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> *Well we have went a little side ways on this. *The guy stopped a bad guy doing bad things to people and maybe went a little to far. Made a bad decession in leaving, now he has to deal with a progressive DA and his case goes before a grand jury in Houston which is bot good for his side.


I plead guilty sorry about that, but sometimes one thing leads to another during the course of a conversation.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> now he has to deal with a progressive DA and his case goes before a grand jury in Houston which is bot good for his side.


I think you mixed up the two threads.

Did you mean to post that one here: Houston armed robbery suspect shot dead by armed...


----------



## moorgena (4 mo ago)

I think the guy should have his weapons confiscated and be imprisoned for at least a couple of years. BECAUSE HE'S A FUCKING MORON!!!!
But, in the end, what I or you think doesn't matter, what matters is the fact that law enforcement is being deluged with mass shootings and this shitbird showed every outward indication of being capable of doing one. 

If you need a gun and body armor to go to the store, you should REALLY consider delivery. And psychological care. 

What kind of idiots are we generating in this country?


----------

